# Laptop Compac Presario enciende solo en ocasiones



## Helios (Oct 9, 2011)

Hola, bueno, pues la cuestión es que conseguí una antigua laptop compac presario 1500 para usarla principalmente para presentaciones y edicion basica de documentos, dejare los datos mas abajo, lo que sucede es que al intentar encenderla, ya sea con bateria o conectada directamente a la red electrica, se oye la unidad de cd activa, y el led de encendido, pero no se ve nada en pantalla ni responde el teclado a por ejemplo, Bloq mayus o Bloq num. sin embargo despues de apagarla con el boton de encendido, desconectarla o extraer la bateria, un número variable de veces (a veces a la primera o segunda, y en otras hasta mas de 15 intentos), enciende, se oye la unidad de cd, los ventiladores, las bocinas encendiendo (esto como un pequeño lapso de estatica que se oye) y la pantalla con el logo de Compac y posteriormente enciende correctamente. Que puede estar ocasionando esto, y como lo puedo arreglar?

Especificaciones:
-Procesador Pentium 4 2.2GHz
-256 Mb de RAM
-32Gb de disco duro
-Unidad de floppy
-Unidad de CD/DVD
-Puerto paralelo, VGA, S-Video, PS/2, 2 USB.
-SO de fabrica: Windows XP Home Premium
-SO actual: Xubuntu 10.04 LTS

Cambie el sistema operativo debido a que Win XP estaba muy lento y opte por otro mas ligero.
Fue instalado a través de PLoP Boot Manager en floppy y de ahi una isntalacion desde USB.

Les dejo el manual de mantenimiento: http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c00089939.pdf


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 9, 2011)

(no se si tu post va acá, quizas sea en "Reparación")...

Bueno... Prueba limpiando las memorias (ojo que son MUUYY delicadas, debes tener pulsera antiestática para manipularlas)... Cuéntame como sigue...

Saludos...


----------



## troyka (Oct 9, 2011)

Hola, hace un tiempo tuve una HP con el mismo problema, al principio me la pasaba desconectando la batería y sacando la pila que mantiene la RAM (15 min) para poder prenderla luego.
No era de contínuo que ocurría, pasaba cada tanto.
Luego de un tiempo dejó de hacerlo, en ese intervalo de tiempo salió un update del firmware, no sé si eso la solucionó puesto que hacía como un mes que no tenía problemas, pero puedes intentarlo, capaz que te da resultado.
saludos.


----------



## Helios (Oct 10, 2011)

DJ T3, tienes razon en cuanto a la localizacion del tema, como lo cambio?. Y probare lo que dices, de limpiar las memorias, tiene sentido, puede que haya error. troyka, con firmware te refieres al de la BIOS o a cual[? y de ser de la bios, como la actualizo?.
Tengo una suposicion, pareciera que si la bateria esta dentro, la conecto a la red electrica, espero unos 10-25 seg. y presiono el boton con cierta fuerza, enciende a la primera, realmente creo que el problema tenga que ver con esto se me hace absurdo, pero ha arecido funcionar cuando la enciendo por primera vez despues de desconectarla de la red electrica. Gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## troyka (Oct 10, 2011)

Si, me refería al firmware de la bios, lo puedes bajar del sitio web de compaq.
http://www.compaq.com/cpq-country/cpq_support.html 
(opción de software y drivers downloads)

Sobre lo que dices de apretar con "cierta fuerza" también me pasó con otra máquina portátil, no hay muchas opciones en esos casos, esa la dejé morir de vieja, y lidiando al dueño con el problema. Son placas madres multi capa, y aveces con la temperatura, y los falsos contactos, las dilataciones son un problema.
Algo que capaz que te puede ayudar (haciendo referencia a lo que dices de ejercer presión en el botón de encendido), probar de abrirla, y dejar en la parte del botón un pequeño desnivel, algo que lo empuje hacia arriba (un papelito por ejemplo)

Igual probaría primero con el bios, no viene mal una actualización.
saludos y suerte.


----------



## Helios (Oct 11, 2011)

Bien, ya actualice la BIOS corri unas cuantas pruebas y todo parece andar bien, encendió al asegunda con solo la bateria, antes no sucedia eso, ahora parece encender perfectamente, solo que sigue habiendo la necesidad de aplicar una cierta fuerza al presionar el boton de encendido. Ya la habia abierto antes y parece estar medio zafado el boton de encendio, y otro por ahi trabado. Pero bueno, muchas gracias por sus respuestas, de cualquier forma, en un futuro cercano pienso desarmarla toda y darle una correcta limpieza ademas de pintarla toda y agregarle mas puertos usb y RAM; cuando eso suceda pondre en el foro lo que haga, seguire corriendo prueba pero por le momento parece ir bien. cualquier situacion lo pondre aca.


----------



## Helios (Oct 13, 2011)

Bien, despues de probarla un tiempo, parece que funciona bien, pero sigue habiendo que esperar unos 10 segs despues de conectarla a la red electrica para que encienda a la primera, menciono que la bateria esta fallando, supongo que ha de ser eso. Pero quisiera saber que efecto produce, alguien sabe?


----------



## troyka (Oct 13, 2011)

Una prueba:
Sin la batería, ¿te demora esos 10 segundos para poder apretar el botón de encendido?


----------



## Helios (Oct 17, 2011)

Perdon la tardanza, bueno pues sin bateria, hay varios escenarios:
-Si la conecto a la red electrica con bateria y luego se la quito, no hay que esperar, considerando los pocos segundos que tardo en quitarsela, casi siempre encendio bien.
-Si la conecto sin bateria a la red, despues de desconectarla de la red, osea, conecto un rato, trabajo, luego desconecto, quito bateria y vuelvo a conectar, los casos fueron 50-50% de encender bien y no encender bien.
-Si esta desconectada pro mucho tiempo, mas de 30 min- 1 hora, conecto a la red e inmediatamente enciendo, tambien sucede un 50-50, aunque tendiendo mas a no encender bien.
Parece que el boton sigue teniendo un papel crucial, ya que hay que apretarlo con fuerza. He estado pensando que quiza la bateria de la BIOS (la de reloj en la tarjeta madre) ya no funcione, y se necesite, como "pre-energizar" la placa antes de encender, y la bateria proporciona en parte eso, pero como anda fallando, no ayuda mucho. Intetaria reemplazar la bateria, pero donde estoy ahorita temporalmente, tengo una alfombra en mis pies y no dispongo de mesa de trabajo, asi que es un ambiente muy peligroso para los componentes, mañana espero ir a buscar una bateria nueva, si es que la puedo encontrar. Parte del por que de la teoria de la bateria de la BIOS, es que note que ciertas modificaciones que hago, como activar el soporte USB desde la BIOS, luego se cambian a su predeterminado.Entonces, que opinan? bateria de BIOS, bateria normal (Ion-Litio) u otra cosa?

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas y ayuda


----------



## troyka (Oct 17, 2011)

batería común, de otra computadora común (de escritorio o portátil)
CR3020 o 3022


----------



## Helios (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok, vere a consigo la bateria, por otra parte consegui ya la batetia, pero es de 10.8v  y 5200mah, no se si haya algun problema con eso, la bateria en si duce que es para la serie 1500,


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hola, y disculpen que estuve perdido por el foro, no tenia internet...

Con respecto a la batería, con solo comparar los voltajes de la original con la nueva, te darás cuenta si sirve o no, si la nueva tiene mas voltaje que la vieja, no hay problemas, pero si dices que es para esa serie, tendría que andar bien. Si la nueva tiene mas mAh, que la anterior, la nueva va a durar mucho mas que la vieja...

Saludos, y cuenta como vas

PD: Para mover un post, debes consultar con un moderador, fijate en la página de PC Hardware, al final de la página están todos los moderadores de ésta.


----------



## Helios (Nov 2, 2011)

Listo, de nuevo disculpen la tardanza, ya consegui la bateria, es un voltaje un poco menor que la original, esta es de 14.4V y la original de 14.8V, aun asi, la carga bien y enciende bien. Con respecto al problema original, parece que fue una mezcla de varias cosas; ya que actualice la BIOS, cambie la bateria de la BIOS, tambien cambie el push-button de encendido, ya que no hacia contacto bien, y finalmente la bateria principal. Ahora ya es rara la ocasion en que no enciende a la primera. Supongo que en cierto modo era el push y que debia tener una cierta carga el equipo para poder encender correctamente. Bueno ademas le di una pintada y le monte un hub usb quedo bastante bien, gracias por su ayuda ya que con esta, se le dio nueva vida a una portatil de casi 10 años de antiguedad. La bateria tiene una duracion de 1 hora en cualquier plan de energia, aun asi vere si puedo desactivar ciertas unidades que casi no uso para reducir el consumo del sistema y liberar recursos. Gracias de nuevo


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 3, 2011)

No hay problema. Para eso estamos....

Te felicito....

Y ya sabes, cualquier problema, duda, o cualquier otra cosa, que tengas, escribenos, que trataremos de responder...

Suerte, saludos...


----------

